# Card facilities at VapeCon



## kimbo (29/7/16)

Hi

Which vendors will have card facilities at VapeCon?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/16)

I'm sure most will have card facilities... the big boys certainly will have!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/7/16)

We will have

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (29/7/16)

We will have

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (29/7/16)

We will also have card machines

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapers Corner (29/7/16)

We will also have Card machines.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (29/7/16)

kimbo said:


> Hi
> 
> Which vendors will have card facilities at VapeCon?



Hoekom? Wat gaan jy vir my koop?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kimbo (29/7/16)

zadiac said:


> Hoekom? Wat gaan jy vir my koop?


wie weet 

n mooi meisie will miskien koffie he

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (29/7/16)

kimbo said:


> wie weet
> 
> n mooi meisie will miskien koffie he



Ek is nie 'n mooi meisie nie (laaste keer wat ek gekyk het), maar 'n koffie sal lekker wees, dankie

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kimbo (29/7/16)

zadiac said:


> Ek is nie 'n mooi meisie nie (laaste keer wat ek gekyk het), maar 'n koffie sal lekker wees, dankie


mooi meisies is suckers vir n man in uniform, so trek jou uniform aan ek sal die koffie voorsien

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Oupa (29/7/16)

We will have!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vape Starter (30/7/16)

well im going to have to polish my card for the event!


----------



## Fogmachine (1/8/16)

Fog Machine will have card facilities

www.fogmachine.co.za

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## method1 (1/8/16)

Hardwick's is in the process of organising a card machine for the day

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (2/8/16)

Awesome


----------



## Rooigevaar (15/8/16)

Wiener Vape Co. will have card facilities on the day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## MR_F (15/8/16)

method1 said:


> Hardwick's is in the process of organising a card machine for the day



I can organise one but not sure where the funds will go hahahahahahaahaaa

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## brotiform (15/8/16)

Good news all round.


----------



## Retro Vape Co (15/8/16)

Retro Vape Co. will have card facilities as well  @ShuRVC

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (15/8/16)

Vendors bring the machines, we will bring the cards!!! #swipecity

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gertvanjoe (15/8/16)

zadiac said:


> Ek is nie 'n mooi meisie nie (laaste keer wat ek gekyk het), maar 'n koffie sal lekker wees, dankie



Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## zadiac (15/8/16)

gertvanjoe said:


> Pics or it didn't happen



Hahaha, grapjas


----------



## Opus_Interlude (15/8/16)

Opus Ejuice will have card facilities at Vapecon...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mari (16/8/16)

kimbo said:


> Hi
> 
> Which vendors will have card facilities at VapeCon?


Good day

E-Cig Inn and Vape Decadence will have a card machine on this day for all the vapers that would prefer to pay by card

Reactions: Like 3


----------

